# Shark - Meat Kabobs



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Had this one last night. It was better than filet mignon. I used red wine and fresh herbs from the garden..

http://www.rockcaveiga.com/recipes.htm

*Meat-Fish Marinade*
1 cup Vinegar (cider vinegar or red wine)
1 cup Vegetable oil
1 cup Soy sauce
¼ cup Worcestershire sauce 
1-2 tablespoons oregano leaves
1 tablespoon ground marjoram
1 tablespoon ground thyme
2-3 tablespoons rosemary leaves 
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 large or 2 small onions, julian sliced

1. Place meat in large zip-lock bag. Add vinegar, oil, soy, worcestershire sauce and onion(s). I typically use red wine instead of vinegar or ½ cup vinegar and ½ cup red wine. If using wine, use the cheap stuff (not so cheap that it has a twist of cap).
2. Add dry ingredients (oregano through garlic powder). The dry ingredients do not have to be exact. The measurements are only guidelines.
3. Close zip-lock bag removing as much air as possible. Place on plate or in container and refrigerate. I usually flip the bag a few times during the marinating process.

*Marinade Time Estimates*
3-5 lbs flank steak, 24 hours minimum to 36-48 hours maximum
3-5 lbs london broil, top round 18 hours minimum to 36-48 hours maximum
3-5 lbs pork chops, 6 hours minimum to 18 hours maximum
3-5 lbs shark (mako or black tip), 2 hours minimum to 4 hours maximum
3-5 lbs tuna, 2 hours minimum to 4 hours maximum

*Notes:* I usually only marinade the fish for kabobs. I cut them in to 1 - 1 ½ inch cubes before placing in the marinade. Typically, I do ½ tuna and ½ shark. You can also put the vegetables in the marinade with them (cherry tomatoes, extra onion, green peppers and mushrooms).

In recent taste testing, I have found that I like the flank steak much better than the london broil cut of meat. It cost a little more, but worth it. Either cut is "ok". For flank steak I usually do 2 pieces of meat for 4-6 people and 1 piece for 2-4 people. Flank steak typically is found in 1 ½ - 2 lb portions. If you are doing a smaller piece of meat, the ingredients can be cut in half. When grilling, I cook at medium-high heat (350-400 deg) direct heat. For flank steak, 3-5 minuets per side and for london broil, 5-7 minuets per side. The meat will be medium to medium rare on the ends and medium rare to rare in the middle. You can always cut the meat in half before grilling if you desire more medium rare vs. rare meat. Slice the meat at a 45-degree angle for serving.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Shark k-bobs*

Have to give Capt Dave credit on this great Shark K-Bob recipe....most people that I have talk to about cooking shark said they dont like it and or dont want to try it,,,,,well let me tell ya..this marinade for the shark will make a melt in your mouth 'filet mignon" type of fish ...like the recipe says,,,,Dont Over Cook It,,,,,one last word,,,its dosen't taste like "CHICKEN" ...if is turn out like chicken that means you cooked it to long,,,,7-8 mins each side and move closer to the mequite fire the last few minutes,,Bast with Butter and worchester sauce with a little rosemary added....Melt in your Mouth for sure,,,,Cest Bon,Claydeaux

After putting the k-bobs together sprinkle with your favorite seasoning...before putting on grill....

Note: Shark was fresh and caught Saturday and soaked in fresh water. Fillets were taken from Blacktip sharks about 8-10 lbs each.

Note#2: Add 1 cup of pickle juice to marinade.


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

Yours are nice, but Capt Dave's sure do look a bit thicker like a fillet Mignon.. 

:cheers: Power to you. I will be there in 15 mins....LOL


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ouch, Claydeux! Sounds like Fish Guts is callin' you out!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*test run...*

that was my first shot at it...sure tasted like fillet mignon even being a little less chunky...will work on perfecting it next time...ease up kingfisher,,i still owe you for the disk you made me...?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*test run...*

that was my first shot at it...sure tasted like fillet mignon even being a little less chunky...will work on perfecting it next time...ease up kingfisher,,i still owe you for the cooking disk you made me...?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

is that ceviche? how bout that recipe?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

INGREDIENTS 
2 filets from one 1 1/2- to 2-pound shark or other fine feech. Skin and pin bones removed, flesh diced into half-inch cubes
Juice from six limesJuice from two oranges3 garlic cloves, minced
1 medium green bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares
1 medium yellow bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares
1 red bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares
1 half medium red onion,1/4-inch diced
2 vine-ripe tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and diced 1/2-inch square
1 small bunch cilantro, thoroughly rinsed and minced
1/2 tablespoon kosher salt
1/2 tablespoon fresh-ground black pepper
INSTRUCTIONS
1. Start by tossing the feech in the lime and orange juice.
2. Allow the feech to marinate for at least an hour, preferably not more than two hours. This allows the acidity in the citrus to chemically cook the fish. The longer the fish marinates the tougher it may become.
3. While the fish is properly "cooking," the remainder of the ingredients may be tossed together, creating a salsa cruda.
4. Once properly marinated the sheepshead may be tossed with as much or as little of the salsa cruda mixture as you like.
5. The finished ceviche is best served with tortilla chips or crostini or crackers


boat_money said:


> is that ceviche? how bout that recipe?


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Claydeux, I will stack your chow aginst anybodys! You da man!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dudes... You need to get your own room.. ( thread ) LOL

You have some good recipes, but ....enjoy..


KINGFISHER71 said:


> Claydeux, I will stack your chow aginst anybodys! You da man!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

muchos gracias



Captain Dave said:


> INGREDIENTS
> 2 filets from one 1 1/2- to 2-pound shark or other fine feech. Skin and pin bones removed, flesh diced into half-inch cubes
> Juice from six limesJuice from two oranges3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1 medium green bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares
> ...


----------



## I have no bait (Sep 3, 2009)

whats ground marjoram? never heard of it befor


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks like oregano, but sweeter. Cooked this again last week on some shark.. same results.. Davine.. Today , its Mahi Mahi Kebobs with a cilantro and cashew chutney and pappasitos home made ceviche.. the sun is out !


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Went back and dug up your recipe for shark k-bobs Captain Dave. I used it back in 09 with great results....My buddy caught a 150lb Black Tip and we will be grillen shark K-bobs tomorrow.."taste like steak" mmmmmmm mmmmmm. thanks again


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Shark on the hook again.. ka-bobs tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

